# Reds allergic to bull minnows?



## c141navg8r (Oct 5, 2009)

Frustrating day at Destin Pass on Sunday...nailed the temps, tides, moon, rigs, and location. 9 boats on either side of me (including the local charter bros) doing the exact same thing to the T and catching multiple reds....except for us. Only difference I could tell after seeing and discussing with the boats 10 feet to the left and right of me was the bait.

Those that were hitting the reds had elwys and pinfish, while we were tossing bull minnows.

Anyone else experience this allergic reaction with bull minnows?


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Pinfish= redfish candy


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I've noticed that I don't have great luck with Bull Minnows for anything but flounder, even junk fish like hardheads don't seem to care for them. I don't care much for pinfish either, so I use croakers quite often. I got slammed by a 27 inch red using a small croaker on Sunday. That's not a huge red, but he hit it harder than any red I've ever caught. 

They seem to be well liked by most inshore fish I'm after.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

On a charter Friday all my bull reds were caught on larger Bull Minnows... This was Pcola Pass though.


----------



## rum cay (Nov 15, 2010)

Who knows really. Could have been something as simple as no bull minnows being in that area at that time. Usually there is a reason fish aren't biting a particular bait or lure. Figuring out that reason why is a puzzle in itself. Just a bad day, bro, they happen no matter how prepared you come. You'll get em next time.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

this time of year i use smaller live croaker and live blue crabs those seem to work best for me unless tucked further up into brackish waters then i find it real hit and miss, only time ive really had any luck with em using bull minnows was further up into brackish areas where blackwater meets the bay

in the fall when the menhaden are in ill use those, this last late summer into fall they were slamming those things and all were 36+" , i got burnt out on catching so many big bulls and actually started only using 10# test for em to make it exciting again lol. little too late for menhaden now though theyve all pretty much went offshore or died from cold by now i think i havent seen any

but last time i went out i used live blue crabs about hand sized and got slammed twice using those, one was 34 the other 36, i dont catch many slots with that though, same for using menhaden in the fall, bait was a little big for slot sized reds but if you want big bulls they love them crabs. 

but to ramble and make this long ass post even longer, croaker are my go to backup when crabs arent seeming to be on the menu, pinfish are another good backup, but i dont like pins as much ive had hit and miss times with em

also, if theres a school and/or a feeding frenzy and other people around you are catching reds right and left and your bait just isnt getting the job done, try a gold spoon or gold spinner with a gulp on it if you got it

i think ive rambled enough to fill a whole thread, sorry for the long reply =)


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

+1 bull minnows allways catch only flounder. never caught anything else


BlackJeep said:


> I've noticed that I don't have great luck with Bull Minnows for anything but flounder, even junk fish like hardheads don't seem to care for them. I don't care much for pinfish either, so I use croakers quite often. I got slammed by a 27 inch red using a small croaker on Sunday. That's not a huge red, but he hit it harder than any red I've ever caught.
> 
> They seem to be well liked by most inshore fish I'm after.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

half of a menhaden works great at Pensacola Pass


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Heres your answer next time your fishing in some shallow sandy bottom with bull minnows, hook one on and put him in some water shallow enough to see him and watch what he does, he will almost instantly burrow underneath the sand, i noticed this behavior a few years ago experiencing the same problem as you not catching any thing while others around me was..So if your using these guys on slip leads or bottom rigs this could be your problem, i have used them on jig heads for flounder and they work great..


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Brad probably hit the nail on the head, your minnows may have been too small.

On the other hand, on my last trip the reds were allergic to gulp shrimp, jerkshads, gold spoons, spinnerbaits and my stretch 2000!

Maybe there's a redfish virus passing thru.
:thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

All about SALINITY.


----------



## Absofishingloutely (May 20, 2009)

Went out Monday about 4 to destin bridge with bull minnows... Tore em up!!
Went out today at 4 with more bull minnows...... Nada. Then guy on bridge asked us (in boat) to help him
Out with a nice red he hooked but couldn't get him on his long net, to top of bridge. He was nice enough to throw us some of his bait, dead large shrimp!!! We had double hookups till we ran out of shrimp. Soooooo. Ya never know what their hungry for!?!? I'll have a few different baits next time I go

Peace


----------



## c141navg8r (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome replies, guys...thanks. Lots of factors out there and they keep me coming back. 

Think the "burrow and diggin' in" factor with the bull minnows was a great point and probably a big player in the deeper, sandier waters of the Destin Pass. Also appreciate the idea that the bull minnows weren't in the area and there's seasonal considerations when tossing live bait that I've got to take a closer look at.

With so much to consider, sounds like I need to take a more serious look at arming up with more than just one live bait out of convenience.

An extra 30 minutes pullin pinfish traps or tossing the net/sabiki needs to be a bigger part of my plan.

Thanks again!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We've fished destin quite a few times here lately. We usually limit on on slot fish in less then 10 minutes no matter how many people are on boat. (we usually dont keep them though unless we huuunnngry) Anyway, we use live shrimp if we just want a quick catch some fish and go night or sometimes we start off by flounder gigging and while flounder gigging we usually find finger mullet. They really arnt't picky from what i've found. we fish it a little diffrent then most people though. I really like to drift fish it dragging up and down the slopes around the deepest parts of the bridge (turn your fish finder on you can see each fish or atleast i can.) Anyway we catch all the fish you could ever want then go home. Anyone in the area have some kids that want to catch some fish shoot me a pm i love taking kids fishing. Especially when i KNOW i can put them on the fish.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

oh ya... back to the topic.. I hate bull minnows. I catch way more fish on gulp shrimp then i ever have on bull minnows. (kinda got off the subject and rambled on my bad)


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Redfish*

Were you casting in the exact same location as the other boats? I have seen pretty large schools of redfish that will sit in the same location and hardly move from that area unless there is a tide change. You can be 50 yards from them and not get a bite.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bull minnows are for flounder.....the big pass reds cant find them...too small and no scent. The smaller ones might eat them. Never thought of fishing the pass reds with live shrimp either. Always did well with a sand flea tho???


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

if im live baiting i will throw a bull minnow...its a 2/1 special, you will catch either a redfish or a flounder....ive caught them from 1' of water to 50' of water...all about presentation...use about a 18-24" leader so he can swim around behind the weight and make sure its a bigger bull minnow about 4" or so and it will be all good


----------

